# Die Polizei, oder: Sachen gibts



## DER SCHWERE (20 Jan. 2013)

​


----------



## BigMasterP (20 Jan. 2013)

Warum auch nicht


----------



## CukeSpookem (20 Jan. 2013)

Der Klügere gibt nach .


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Jan. 2013)

Frisch betoniert und nicht abgesperrt. Das gibt Mecker für die Baufirma


----------



## couriousu (20 Jan. 2013)

zuviel Jägermeister ... aus eben dem Städtchen


----------



## Tigy (21 Jan. 2013)

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2013)

keine Absperrung? Das wird teuer


----------



## Max100 (21 Jan. 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Frisch betoniert und nicht abgesperrt. Das gibt Mecker für die Baufirma



Oder zu schnell gewesen und Kurve nicht bekommen


----------



## djblack0 (21 Jan. 2013)

Das hat ja gut geklappt


----------



## UTux (21 Jan. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Oder zu schnell gewesen und Kurve nicht bekommen


Klar waren die zu schnell, gegenüber ist eine Imbissbude. :WOW:


----------



## lärch (21 Jan. 2013)

ja ja, wir bauen auf und reissen nieder, arbeit gitb es immer wieder getreu nach dem motto: die polizei dein freund und arbeitgeber!:thumbup: der staat tut alles um arbeitsplätze zu erhalten, da ist ihm jedes mittel recht.ausg099


----------



## SiriusBlak (4 Apr. 2013)

Always thinking they're immune....



Sirius-ly


----------

